# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  أثر الزواج بأجنبيات في جنسية الزوجة

## هيثم الفقى

*الزواج بأجنبيات في جنسية الزوجة

*


د. محمد عرفة

لقد نوقشت الأسبوع الماضي في جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية رسالة ماجستير عن حق المرأة والطفل في الجنسية في النظام السعودي، وقد أثار هذا الموضوع لدي مسألة مهمة بالنسبة للمرأة وعلاقتها بالجنسية، سواء أكانت امرأة سعودية تتزوج من أجنبي أم امرأة أجنبية تتزوج من سعودي، وأثر هذا الزواج في جنسية الأولاد. 

والحقيقة إن هذا الموضوع يندرج ضمن موضوع أكثر شمولاً وهو أثر هذا الزواج في طرفيه، وأثره أيضاً الأولاد. إذ لم يعد زواج المواطن من امرأة تحمل جنسية دولة أجنبية أمراً نادراً، بل لقد انتشر في ظل انفتاح الحدود الدولية، واتجاه الدول إلى إزالة الحدود بينها، وزيادة وسائل الاتصال بين الدول فأصبح الزواج من أجنبيات في بعض المجتمعات وسيلة من الوسائل التي يلجأ إليها بعض الشباب للهجرة إلى الخارج واكتساب جنسية الدولة الأجنبية التي تنتمي إليها الزوجة، وذلك هرباً من الظروف الاقتصادية. 

فيما يتعلق بأثر هذا النوع من الزواج في جنسية الزوجة بمكن القول إن وضعها لا يخرج عن أحد فرضين: الأول: أن تظل مُقيمة في الدولة التي تحمل جنسيتها أو تقيم فيها، وفي هذه الحالة لا تكتسب جنسية دولة زوجها بل تظل تحمل جنسية دولتها الأصلية؛ حيث تضع الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الزوج ضوابط متشددة تنظم كيفية حصول المرأة الأجنبية المتزوجة من مواطن على جنسيتها، تهدف منها إلى حماية عنصر السكان، بعدم السماح بتكوين أسرة إلا إذا اكتملت لها عناصر ومقومات اجتماعية، وقيم دينية على غرار الأسر الوطنية. وهذا ما ينطبق على السعودية؛ حيث يتشدد المُقنن السعودي في منح الجنسية السعودية للمرأة الأجنبية المتزوجة من مواطن سعودي، وذلك من أجل حماية الأمن الوطني للدولة. ويمتد هذا الأثر السلبي إلى أولادها؛ فلا يكتسبون الجنسية السعودية، ولكنهم يُعاملون معاملة الأجانب، سواء فيما يتعلق بحقوقهم أو التزاماتهم. 

والفرض الثاني: أن تقيم الزوجة الأجنبية مع زوجها في دولته، وفي هذا الفرض لا تكتسب جنسية دولته إلا بعد إقامتها مدة طويلة في الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الزوج، وتظل تحمل جنسيتها الأجنبية، مما يعني حرمانها من التمتع بجميع الحقوق المقررة للمواطنين بمقتضى قانون دولة زوجها، ومعاملتها معاملة الأجانب فتصبح عرضة للإبعاد عن إقليمها في أي وقت، الأمر الذي يهدد كيان الأسرة ويفرق شملها. 

وقد وضع نظام الجنسية السعودية شروطاً محددة ومنضبطة لاكتساب المرأة الأجنبية المتزوجة من مواطن سعودي للجنسية السعودية؛ فاشترط أولاً قيام رابطة زوجية صحيحة بينهما، واستمرارها مدة خمس سنوات قبل إعلان الزوجة رغبتها في اكتساب الجنسية السعودية، والحكمة من ذلك هي حماية الأمن الوطني للمملكة، وذلك بالتأكد من جدية وصدق رابطة الزوجية وإتاحة الفرصة للسلطات الأمنية المختصة للتأكد من صلاحية هذه المرأة الأجنبية لأن تصبح عضواً في المجتمع السعودي. 

واشترط ثانياً أن تُعبر الزوجة عن رغبتها في اكتساب جنسية زوجها، وذلك بناء على طلب تقدمه إلى وزارة الداخلية، أخذاً بمبدأ مهم في مجال الجنسية المكتسبة وهو أن "الجنسية تُطلب ولا تُفرض". واشترط أن تكون الزوجة مُسلمة، نظراً لأن السماح للمواطن المسلم بالزواج من غير المسلمة يؤدي إلى نشأة جيل من الأبناء تتوزع مشاعرهم بين الإسلام وغيره، فالأم غير مُسلمة ستغرس في أبنائها تعاليم وقيم غير إسلامية. كما أن وجود طوائف غير مُسلمة في المجتمع من شأنه أن يُثير ـ ولو على المدى الطويل ـ الفتنة الطائفية بين المُسلمين وغير المُسلمين، وهو أمر حرص النظام الأساسي للحكم في السعودية على وقاية المجتمع منه، إذ تنص المادة (12) على أن "تعزيز الوحدة الوطنية واجب، وتمنع الدولة كل ما يؤدي للفرقة والانقسام". 

ثم اشترط أن تتنازل الزوجة مُقدماً عن جنسيتها الأجنبية، والحكمة من هذا الشرط هي التأكد من إخلاص المرأة وصدق رغبتها في اكتساب الجنسية السعودية، وتفادي وقوعها في مشكلة ازدواج الجنسية، وتجنب ثنائية أو تعددية الولاء لديها لأكثر من دولة، وهو أمر يؤثر بلا شك في وطنيتها وصدق مشاعرها، ذلك أن الولاء الوطني لا يتقسم، لأن في تعدد الولاء لدى الشخص وانقسامه إضرار بأمن الدولة وسلامتها. 

واشترط أخيراً ألا يكون الزوج السعودي من الممنوعين من الزواج بأجنبيات، وأن يحصل على إذن من وزارة الداخلية يسمح له بالزواج من أجنبية. والحكمة من هذا الإذن هي حماية أمن الدولة، خاصة بالنسبة لبعض من يشغلون وظائف دبلوماسية وعسكرية وأمنية مهمة ومؤثرة لإطلاعهم على أسرار هذه الوظائف، لذا فإن منعهم من الزواج بأجنبية قُصد به تجنب تسرب مثل هذه الأسرار من خلال الزوجة الأجنبية إلى دولتها. 
ونلاحظ أن نظام الجنسية السعودية لم يتضمن نصاً يحدد الآثار الشخصية التي تترتب على الزوجة الأجنبية المتزوجة من سعودي، مكتفياً بالنص على أنها "تكتسب جنسية زوجها السعودي". كما لم يتضمن أية إشارة إلى أثر زواج المرأة الأجنبية المتزوجة من سعودي في أولادها من زواج سابق، ومن ثم فلا يكون أمام هؤلاء سوى سلوك طريق التجنس العادي مثل أي أجنبي يقيم في السعودية وتتوافر فيه الشروط التي ينص عليها النظام، ويكون ذلك بطبيعة الحال عند بلوغهم سن الرشد.

منقول عن
صحيفه الاقتصاديه الالكترونيه

----------

